# Just a musing whilst out today



## LittleRooketRider (28 January 2017)

Today I had another fabulous day out hunting, haven't been able to get out for a few weeks so it was much needed. This I realised was despite the presence of certain "visitors"... sabs of course. And during a quieter moment of the day I started pondering a number of things relevant to the sabs...

1) Now by all means they are an annoyance and I'm sure much more so to the masters, but I am yet to come home grumbling how the the sabs spoilt my/our day....despite the fact that every sab report on fb claims to spoil the fun

2) A a particular point when they were trespassing on private land (the field master being the landowner) and were asked firmly but politely to leave the property as there was no public footpath their retort was "you are illegally hunting"...I couldn't help but smile to myself because ...a) hound were not running (following a trail) at that moment in time  and b)they were photographing us...the field, riding across a field, not a hound or fox in sight. So what exactly are they "monitoring". Regardless of whether or not illegal hunting was taking place (which it was not) in what way would photographing us who were at this point a good distance away from hounds bring "justice"? 

I'm no fool, Im sure their intentions are to intimidate, but what does wonder at their logic, justification, etc. of how they choose to spend or waste their time.

I have come to the conclusion that it is primarily testament to two things... their argument for justifying their actions as "tabs" and "monitors" is legless (stating the obvious I'm sure)... secondly and most pleasing their actions although a nuisance have not and I hope never result in the end of hunting..or at least certainly not with my local pack.

thoughts...?...Just my ramblings...feel free to ignore.


----------



## Alec Swan (29 January 2017)

I remain of the opinion that the more who are mounted who wear head-cams the better.  If the sabs feel that they have to monitor those who they believe are acting outside of the Law,  then their conduct,  which at the least is common trespass,  should also be monitored.

Alec.


----------



## Orangehorse (29 January 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I remain of the opinion that the more who are mounted who wear head-cams the better.  If the sabs feel that they have to monitor those who they believe are acting outside of the Law,  then their conduct,  which at the least is common trespass,  should also be monitored.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea.  I always thought that the Sabs are like the hunters - they are going for a nice day out in the country after a quarry.  In their case the quarry is the field.


----------



## ExmoorHunter (29 January 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Good idea.  I always thought that the Sabs are like the hunters - they are going for a nice day out in the country after a quarry.  In their case the quarry is the field.
		
Click to expand...

Shamelessly copied from FB "The only real difference between drag hunting and trail hunting is that trail hunting is carried out by the people that sabs hate. They'd sab a village fete if we were running it"

Sadly I don't think they know the difference.I know they would even sab a hunter trial or a point to point too!


----------



## Shay (30 January 2017)

I have often wondered what drives these people.    On one hand I would love to try to sit down and have a coffee with them and understand what the issue is - on the other hand I'm not sure there is a point.

We have had days where their activities have caused injury to horses - so that does put a damper on the day.  But mostly not.  And they do follow the mounted field - not the huntsman - so what are they monitoring?

We had a stunning day before Christmas - the hounds had cough so we just went for a hunt ride.  No huntsman.  No hounds.  And about 20 sabs frantically running around after us......

And yes - they'll Sab anything we organize.  Including trying to intimidate businesses who deal with us for things like the hunt ball.  One year they picketed the venue complaining that we were mistreating a cow that had been brought in specifically for us to ride.  All over facebook, posters etc.  Until someone pointed out is was mechanical....


----------



## HanniRT (30 January 2017)

Shay said:



			One year they picketed the venue complaining that we were mistreating a cow that had been brought in specifically for us to ride.  All over facebook, posters etc.  Until someone pointed out is was mechanical....
		
Click to expand...

I actually don't know whether to laugh or cry at that! Incredible. 

I remember a hunt ball about 20 years ago that they were picketing and as some people were leaving one of the sabs asked for help from someone as they had a flat tyre down the road and could we lend a hand to change it. The nerve!


----------



## Fiagai (31 January 2017)

'm no fool, Im sure their intentions are to intimidate, but what does wonder at their logic, justification, etc. of how they choose to spend or waste their time.
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...a-musing-whilst-out-today#PfyJSS7ihmr6s3ib.99

Click to expand...

I do believe that the actions of  individuals who attempt to intimidate and provoke others on a weekly basis really cannot be excused or ignored in the long term. However those who do not react to such provocation are to be commended, - it takes proverbial men of steel to ignore the aggression and violence frequently  used.

This for example...

https://youtu.be/ZjJqppshVpA

In relation to the OPs musings I am unsure that logic has much to do with the mindset of individuals who engage in these activities. Whilst it is evident that some are led and influened by a small number of genuinely deranged antis it is apparent that these groups are also made up of some really nasty elements who attempt to use socio-political extremism as a means of attacking anyone they disagree with. 

See:   https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Domestic_extremism


----------

